# Not In My Mug



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

Normally my Hasbean IMM subscription turns up regular as clockwork on a Saturday, it's now Thursday and still no sign. I've emailed Steve and got a 'well it's not us, we sent it' reply.

Now, I'm slightly at a loss as to what to do about this. Do I,

1) Suck it up, it's just one of those things.

2) Bug Hasbean about it. While I appreciate it might not be their fault, I've still paid for coffee that I've not received.

3) Put in a compensation claim with the Post Office. This is pretty much the same as 1) but I get my £6 or so back.

To be honest, I feel a bit let down by Steve's response. Given previous experience of their customer service I guess I was expecting a bit more concern. I've spent a fair bit of money with Hasbean over the last year or so, now I'm considering not renewing my subscription as it seems I can't be sure whether I'm actually going to receive the coffee I've ordered.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Id speak to the post office mate. One week an IMM was at my local delivery office waiting for me, although no card had been put through!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Royal mail are hopeless, it will be them. They regularly forget to leave a card, don't bother to ring the bell assuming that no one is in, or fail to redeliver on the day arranged. Hopeless work shy morons.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

From the Royal Mail website it appears they don't consider an item as lost unless it's more than 15 days late, ffs.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

TBH not surprised you got no help from the seller. I ordered and paid on their website for their offer of 2 vat baskets at a slightly reduced unit price for the pair. I got a email saying it was an old offer which they weren't running anymore despite it being on their website, but magnanimously agreeing to honour the offer. I ordered the 15 and 18g baskets. When they arrived I found I'd been sent x2 15g baskets. I had to send one back and have an 18h basket sent instead but steve refused to foot the bill for my postage of the incorrect item back to them. Ok it's only a small amount but the attitude pissed me off sufficiently to ensure o won't spend my time and money with them ever again.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This suprises me - ive never had an issue with Has Bean from a customer service perspective. Emails are replied to within the hour and any issues with delivery are promptly sorted.

The only query I didnt get a 100% resolution to was one around 'bag/roast' variation (which is well documented on this forum) . 2 bags of the same coffee were roasted on the same date to completely different roast profiles (hand on heart, i'm not blind), Steve suggested this was impossible due to himself overseeing that particular IMM and the 2 batches were mixed pre-bagging. No real problem, as they were both tasty enough.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Mal, haven't you had problems with Royal Fail and IMM before?

If I was Has Bean I'd be quite happy to send out another bag FOC, but, if it was a recurrent problem I might insist you take it up with them (RM) directly.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> This surprises me - ive never had an issue with Has Bean from a customer service perspective. Emails are replied to within the hour and any issues with delivery are promptly sorted


Totally agree with that statement.

I don't like their roasting style so rarely buy ready roasted from them. However I find their customer service, mostly driven by Steve, to be second to none in the 'coffee world'


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I had a problem (as did others) with the overroasted Limoncillo natural that got fair coverage here but that was resolved swiftly and to my complete satisfaction. There's never been a problem with the post before, the standard IMM packages fit through my postbox just fine. I know that a business is a business and not a charity but I always got the feeling that Hasbean were a cut above the usual when it came to customer relations, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

That must be what I was thinking of.

It might be worth emailing them again and pointing out that although you understand they are a business and need to make ends meet, you were a little disappointed with their response since you have always considered their customer service to be of the very highest level and they had come across as not caring about customer satisfaction as much as you thought they did.

That type of feedback is worth a lot for any retail company. Might make them think again.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you been to your local Royal Mail delivery office?


----------



## steve (Sep 3, 2008)

Mal said:


> Normally my Hasbean IMM subscription turns up regular as clockwork on a Saturday, it's now Thursday and still no sign. I've emailed Steve and got a 'well it's not us, we sent it' reply.
> 
> Now, I'm slightly at a loss as to what to do about this. Do I,
> 
> ...


Hi Mal

I don't think I replied its not us we sent it. It had been just a couple of days and it was a bit soon to say its lost. Royal mail wont say its lost until 15 days but we often we re send stuff way before this. But we also find that often postmen cant be bothered to try putting things in letterbox's or leaving cards and take to the depot. You would be surprised how often this happens.

If its not with you by next week we will do what we always do in these cases and re send it out for you at our cost.


----------



## steve (Sep 3, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> TBH not surprised you got no help from the seller. I ordered and paid on their website for their offer of 2 vat baskets at a slightly reduced unit price for the pair. I got a email saying it was an old offer which they weren't running anymore despite it being on their website, but magnanimously agreeing to honour the offer. I ordered the 15 and 18g baskets. When they arrived I found I'd been sent x2 15g baskets. I had to send one back and have an 18h basket sent instead but steve refused to foot the bill for my postage of the incorrect item back to them. Ok it's only a small amount but the attitude pissed me off sufficiently to ensure o won't spend my time and money with them ever again.


Hi Cam

The deal with the VST's is that they were always in pairs and never in individual sizes, so you bought them in 15's or 18's. I don't believe I was showing attitude but if it came across that way I apologise, and let me know how much your return postage was and I'll send it on.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Kind of you to offer I'm sure but none of thatmalles sense. Firstly I dont believe the offer was set up that way as site didn't indicate that, and why would anyone buy x2 of the same size and anyway I emailed you before posting to clarify and you responded. Secondly I don't see why you didn't offer that at the time, when I asked you about postage and you said no and asked me to understand your stance. Thirdly as I said its not about the £1.80 or whatever it was, it's about attitude. I'd rather just learn my lesson and do business elsewhere than fanny about for two quid. Funny how I have to raise it in public before you'll play ball so to speak. Balls up was at your end and I had to pay extra at the time to rectify it and you refused to do the right thing then so its a bit hollow now tbh but thanks anyway


----------



## steve (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Cam

The reason twin baskets came in the same size, was that VST sell them in double packs as well as single packs (but they are the same size) they are meant to be close to the same machining as each other for consistency, but they both come in the same size. When ordered you could only select one size (if I remember correctly you selected 15g but then left a comment to ask for an 18g)

It created such confusion (I agree maybe we didn't do such a great of of making it clear) that we stopped doing them. I don't want to go over the reasons your right there was a mistake made either in listing packing or both or missing the comment either way mistakes were made.

Not trying to "play ball" trying to offer an explanation, and offer stands. If I had known it was an issue that had bothered you so much I would have course followed this up I thought it was resolved. I am very happy to do not in public feel free to email me and we can take it private (which is always easier).

I would like to just back this up, we have lots of issues on email every day, and I know we do not always get the replies right. Replying via email is tough, you cant see my face, you don't know me, you cant see when I'm being jolly or if I have a face like thunder.

We get lots of honest issues like the two raised here, and we get a lot of people that are not so honest, we swipe through them and sometimes get it wrong. But I always try my best to answer as professionally and courteously and quickly as I can.

Do I get the tone right every time, no. But do we always fix problems if people keep bringing it back to us? We hope so.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't particularly want to get involved but the below comment:



CamV6 said:


> why would anyone buy x2 of the same size and anyway


Any commercial cafe/coffee shop with a two group machine that wants to ensure consistency across the two groups would want matched baskets.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Steve. My faith in humanity (at least the Hasbean part of it) has been restored.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember the offer. It was definitely for two of the same and it was quite clear. Otherwise I might have ordered a 15g and a 21g.

Thanks for dropping by Steve and clearing things up. Keep up the good work


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

How it happened isn't the issue, rather how it was dealt with at the time is my point


----------



## steve (Sep 3, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> How it happened isn't the issue, rather how it was dealt with at the time is my point


And as I say Cam, I don't always get the tone right, and for this I apologise and I am sorry if this offended you and it remained a problem. Anything I can do to fix this either privately or publicly I am very happy to do.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm pleased to sat that this weeks IMM coffee arrived just as expected. I assume my last package has gone into that mysterious dimension where all lost post goes (along with pens and single socks).


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Mine didn't arrive this morning :-( I'm sure it'll arrive monday (otherwise I'll be making an irritated journey to the post office!)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine arrived . Woop . Mystery coffee . Good times


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

confession....I watched the video before drinking!!! looking forward to trying!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jimrobo said:


> confession....I watched the video before drinking!!! looking forward to trying!


I also confess to the same and was pleased to see I got a mention ; )


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I noticed that!! You are going to get a co hosting job at his rate!!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm going to give it to the guys tomorrow for my regular coffee morning and see if they notice!


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, well. Only 13 days late!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mal said:



> Well, well. Only 13 days late!


nicely rested ; )

did the post office admit an issue?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Mine arrived on Monday and has been pretty stonking through v60!


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

First cup through the AP might have been a touch under extracted but was pleasant enough all the same. Will be interesting to see how the rest has affected it, coffee rarely makes it to the two week mark round here.

I haven't dealt with the post office, I'm not in the best of health so I haven't really wanted to expend too much energy on what seems to be a one-off problem.


----------

